# Thought this was weird?



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone know how in the world a possum could end up bending the jaw on a trap? I was looking at a trap that I had just caught a possum in, (a #1 duke), and noticed that at the point where the jaw connects to the main body of the trap the jaw was bent. We were able to bend it back in place to where the jaws matched up using a hammer. But I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas as to how a possum could have done this to a trap. I just thought it was weird, KYtrapper


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate to say it but thats a Duke!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yep its what wyogoose said


----------

